# Filipino MA help



## Hand Sword (Jan 12, 2005)

Greetings to all of my fellow martial artists! Can anyone help me out with Filipino m.a. training in the Boston Ma. area? Are there any qualified instructors there, none are listed, and can't seem to find any. I would appreciate any help I could get, thanks!


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2005)

You can check out some of the IMAF schools listed at:

www.modernarnis.net

Not too familiar with the Boston area but there are 2 schools in MA. one in Greenfield and the other in Salem.

There is a Pikiti Tirsia site at: www.pekiti.com.  Looks like there is a school in MA.

You can also check out www.sayoc.com

Looks like there are some schools in MA as well.

Mike


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 12, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> You can check out some of the IMAF schools listed at:
> 
> www.modernarnis.net
> 
> ...



Re. Pekiti Tirsia instructors in the Boston area:  check out Wes Tasker.  I train with Wes on a regular basis (in fact, we're thinking of doing a couple of seminars together this spring) and he's a great teacher.  Hs bio can be found at:  http://www.pekiti.com/contactlist.php#us (about half-way down the page.)

email:  wesley.tasker@rcn.com

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2005)

Cool. Thanks Steve!  Let me know if you're planning on doing anything in the CT. area.  I went to a PT seminar last year and it was awesome.

Mike


----------



## bart (Jan 12, 2005)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Greetings to all of my fellow martial artists! Can anyone help me out with Filipino m.a. training in the Boston Ma. area? Are there any qualified instructors there, none are listed, and can't seem to find any. I would appreciate any help I could get, thanks!



Hey There,

Have you looked at this website?
http://www.fmadatabase.com:8080/

 It shows a few in Massachusetts and maybe some near you. 

You might look into this guy, Jason Silverman, as well.

http://www.eemaworld.com/adultma.cfm

It doesn't say it on his site but he is Doce Pares instructor. I met him in Denver in 2001 at a Doce Pares Convention. He is really strong in grappling. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm 70 miles west of boston on rt 2 but I deal more with the open hand and foot aspects of the FMA.
There is a school in springfiels also but I can't find there address at the moment
also at least one in Manchester


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you all for your help, respect to you all!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

If you are in Boston, I believe George Brewster is still teaching over at Peter's Park(weather permitting) on Sundays. (I don't have any contact info on him)

I teach out of the Bujinkan Dojo in Manchester NH, I also have a training group in Chicopee MA, under Craig Zielonka.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

